# camping with kids



## kidscampingclub (Feb 7, 2007)

I dont mean to be a bug but my grandkids started something called the kids camping club. It is in south Texas if your kids or grand children are interested. They want more kids to get together and camp. go to www.kidscampingclub.com and see what they are doing. 

PS they oldest is 8. My son is monitoring everything they do though.

bye.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Feb 7, 2007)

Re: camping with kids

You posted this same message in 8 different places.  If for no other reason, I will not visit that site nor encourage anyone else to do so.  
Once would have sufficied...Twice makes the site suspect...But 8 times???? Get real...
You are probably a very nice person who at present, in my opinion anyway, seems to be acting like a jerk.....


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 7, 2007)

Re: camping with kids

IF YOU DID NOT MEAN "TO BE A BUG" WHY DID YOU POST SO MANY TIMES?  I WON'T LOOK AT YOUR SITE.

YES, I AM YELLING AT YOU.  GO AWAY UNTIL YOU GROW UP


----------



## Texas_Camper (Feb 7, 2007)

Re: camping with kids

You registered today at 8:51 pm and in less than half an hour wore out your welcome....
zap!!!!


----------



## Micah (Feb 7, 2007)

Re: camping with kids

The guy is a ding dong.  it takes all kinds.  Jerry


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 7, 2007)

Re: camping with kids

All the other posts have been deleted, guess Cindy is working overtime tonight.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Feb 8, 2007)

Re: camping with kids

Micah
I respectfully disagree with you.  It does NOT take all kinds.  We ended up with all kinds, but it certainly isn't a requirement.


----------



## Micah (Feb 8, 2007)

Re: camping with kids

Texas Camper
   I can't argue with that.  Jerry


----------



## rabbit44 (Jul 10, 2007)

Re: camping with kids

man, you guys are a bunch of jerks. ease up a little. they're just trying to help out the grandkids. if u didnt want to read it, just use your mouse and pass over  it.i hope i never end up parked beside you somewhere.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 11, 2007)

Re: camping with kids

Yeah sure.  Maybe you should get your facts straight before you start condemning people on the forum with words like "jerk". 

Coincidently, "grandpa's" name is "Ben Frazier" in his profile and the domain registration for the site he was promoting is for "Ben Frazier" also as shown below from Internet PUBLIC records:

Domain Name: KIDSCAMPINGCLUB.COM 

Registrant:
    kids camping club
    Ben Frazier        ****@ccrv.net)
    8146 Douglas
    Corpus Christi
    Texas,78409
    US
    Tel. +361.8760518

Creation Date: 28-Jan-2007  
Expiration Date: 28-Jan-2008


----------



## Nensysun (Jan 7, 2021)

I hope this is real and not just some random things.


----------

